# Go Launcher Ex discussion and help - COMBINED thread



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I got a Kindle Fire for Christmas, yay! (and my DH also got me an ipad)  I got GO Launcher Ex installed and put on a wallpaper.  My issue is that it is way too huge for the screen.  What size does it need to be in order to fit the screen properly?  I have googled and searched here but get entirely too many hits to sift through for the answer.

I really, really like my Fire   (and the ipad)


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The screen size is 1024x600.


----------



## tvguy5803 (Dec 15, 2011)

I also installed GO Launcher Ex, but I had to uninstall because I couldn't figure it out. Is there a tutorial somewhere? I found my apps (loved that screen looked like my iphone), but couldn't figure out how to access books. Thanks!


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

From Go Launcher you can access books with the Kindle app.  I actually prefer the normal Fire launcher for most things but I occassionally switch to Go Launcher.  It works well for grouping related apps together, or if you just want to temporarily hide the carousel.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

How did you group related apps together?  Do you mean putting them on the same pages?  I installed it but haven't used it much.  I never could get the wallpaper to work even!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can actually make folders in Go Launcher.. Just like on the iPhone.  But I have mine grouped on different pages.


As for accessing the books, just save the Kindle Launcher app om your go launcher screen and that will take you right back to your carousel and books.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I have Go Launcher but I couldn't really figure it out either.  oh well.  I like the Fire Launcher fine.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I love GO Launcher, but haven't tried to install my own wallpapers so can't help you with that, Ravenclaw, though it appears Xopher got you the answer.

My issue with wallpapers and GO Launcher is that I did choose one of the provided GO Launcher wallpapers, but every time it goes to sleep and then I wake it up, it comes back up with some default random wallpaper, overwriting the one I chose.  Anyone know how to fix that?

Otherwise, I much prefer the streamlined look and organizational capabilities of GO. I have a page for games, a page for system management type apps, a page for utilities, a page for multimedia, and a catch-all page.  And yet I still don't have all my apps on those pages, I didn't bother putting apps I don't know if I'll use on any of the pages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I love GO Launcher, but haven't tried to install my own wallpapers so can't help you with that, Ravenclaw, though it appears Xopher got you the answer.
> 
> My issue with wallpapers and GO Launcher is that I did choose one of the provided GO Launcher wallpapers, but every time it goes to sleep and then I wake it up, it comes back up with some default random wallpaper, overwriting the one I chose. Anyone know how to fix that?


I had that problem, too...



> Otherwise, I much prefer the streamlined look and organizational capabilities of GO. I have a page for games, a page for system management type apps, a page for utilities, a page for multimedia, and a catch-all page. And yet I still don't have all my apps on those pages, I didn't bother putting apps I don't know if I'll use on any of the pages.


I really don't like the tiny icons on the Go launcher that I see, they're smaller than the ones in the "apps" category on the Fire launcher. Is there a way to change that? I do really like the Fire launcher's overall look. And really, I only regularly use about ten apps on a daily basis, so the "Favorites" section is my friend. It's easy enough to look up other apps when I need them. I was glad to try out the Go Launcher, and I'll keep it as one of my apps on the device, and would like to be able to fix the couple things I've mentioned but don't think I'll use it regularly.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I love GO Launcher, but haven't tried to install my own wallpapers so can't help you with that, Ravenclaw, though it appears Xopher got you the answer.
> 
> My issue with wallpapers and GO Launcher is that I did choose one of the provided GO Launcher wallpapers, but every time it goes to sleep and then I wake it up, it comes back up with some default random wallpaper, overwriting the one I chose. Anyone know how to fix that?
> 
> Otherwise, I much prefer the streamlined look and organizational capabilities of GO. I have a page for games, a page for system management type apps, a page for utilities, a page for multimedia, and a catch-all page. And yet I still don't have all my apps on those pages, I didn't bother putting apps I don't know if I'll use on any of the pages.


I have the same problem - I love GO Launcher, and have gone back to making it my default launcher - but I can't make a wallpaper "stick" other than the Fire's wallpaper. Once it goes to sleep, when it wakes back up I'm back to the Fire's stock backgrounds. And I like that wallpaper, but so many of those pics are so busy it's hard to see the icons. The closest I got was finding a Christmas EX theme, the background reverted to the stock background, but the icons stayed in the Christmas theme. Which actually wasn't bad, they're red with a white "snowy" top and stand out a little better from the Fire's wallpaper.

Anyone had any luck getting a different background to stay put? I've tried animated ones, I've tried regular, nothing yet has worked.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I have the same problem - I love GO Launcher, and have gone back to making it my default launcher - but I can't make a wallpaper "stick" other than the Fire's wallpaper. Once it goes to sleep, when it wakes back up I'm back to the Fire's stock backgrounds. And I like that wallpaper, but so many of those pics are so busy it's hard to see the icons. The closest I got was finding a Christmas EX theme, the background reverted to the stock background, but the icons stayed in the Christmas theme. Which actually wasn't bad, they're red with a white "snowy" top and stand out a little better from the Fire's wallpaper.
> 
> Anyone had any luck getting a different background to stay put? I've tried animated ones, I've tried regular, nothing yet has worked.


I found the issue with wallpapers but do not yet know how to fit it.
If you go to SETTINGS - APPLICATIONS - GO LAUNCHER EX and scroll to the bottom of the screen you will see the permissions set for it. Click on the down arrow next to SHOW ALL -- notice that under the SYSTEM TOOLS section that Go Launcher does NOT have permission to SET WALLPAPER.

Anybody know how to change the default permissions granted to an app?

EDIT: Bad news -- so far it looks like the permissions are permanently set at install and not user changeable. Until we find a Go Launcher version that has this permission set I'm afraid we'll not be able to make wallpapers stick. Bummer. The stock Fire wallpapers are pretty but, as Meemo said, most are a tad busy...


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I found these instructions to use your own wallpapers. It works very well:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2DGCKBA3DSAZN

essentially you download an APK called "Rotating Wallpaper" that resets your background image every 5 minutes... so when you put the Fire to sleep, Amazon replaces the wallpaper, but 5 minutes later it gets set back to one or more backgrounds of your choosing.

Background images must be 1024x1024 in size.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

THANKS Malweth -- gives me something to do over the weekend!  

Not really a fix but definitely sounds like it might be a viable workaround.
Have you done this yet?  Are there any settable params on the APKs -- such as something to force it to run at wakeup?


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I have done it. The only setting I know of is to set the timer (I think 1 minute is the shortest). At 5 minutes I hardly unlock the fire to a built-in background.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool THANKS.

Now I gotta wait -- at work and can't play with it. Well _shouldn't_ but maybe....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for digging into the wallpaper issue more!  I'll have to check it out this afternoon/weekend as well...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bless You Malweth -- this was a nice little find and I appreciate you bringing it here!!!

Go launcher set up with a wallpaper of my choice (easily changed I might add), configured for how I want to use the device has made the Fire outstanding.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

No problem! I spent a little while searching on this problem... Ex is great except for the backgrounds and I was almost ready to switch back to Amazon Launcher.

Now if only someone could solve the Aneroid Market problem we'd be golden!

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks again for posting the wallpaper work-around, Malweth.  I finally had some time this afternoon to play with it, and it seems to work well so far with my one test wallpaper.  Now to get some of my other wallpapers resized!


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to the Go Launcher Ex threads! I am enjoying my Fire waaaaaaaaaay more now that I'm using Go Launcher Ex & Rotating Wallpapers. Even with the update that allowed items to be removed from the carousel, I just didn't like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just can't like Go Launcher Ex.  I wanted to.  But the icons are too small and spaced out unless there's something I'm missing....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy, you can make the icons larger and space them closer together, I just played with it a bit to see.  When you're in GO Launcher, try going into:

Preferences > Visual Settings > Icons    to change the Icon size (Custom may work best)

and

Preferences > Screen Settings > Grid Size   to change how many columns/rows (Custom may work best and allows more columns, esp if you used Custom for Icons)


For instance, using a Custom size of 85 on the Icons and a Custom Grid of 4 rows x 7 columns, provides an easy to see display, IMO.  You can move around the icons you've placed on any of your 'pages' by holding down on them until the 'replace/rename/etc.' tool tip appears, keep holding your finger/stylus on it, and move it where you want it on the grid.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe I didn't play with it enough...thought I tried stuff.  I'll download it again and try...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The strangest thing.  I was looking for Preferences > Visual Settings > Icons  and I don't have Visual Settings!

I have Themes Settings, Screen Settings, App Drawer Settings, Effect Settings, Operation Settings and Advanced Settings but no Visual Settings!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> The strangest thing. I was looking for Preferences > Visual Settings > Icons and I don't have Visual Settings!
> 
> I have Themes Settings, Screen Settings, App Drawer Settings, Effect Settings, Operation Settings and Advanced Settings but no Visual Settings!


Okay -- what's underneath Themes Settings?
That seems to be what's in place of the Visual Settings I see on mine....
Under it is 
GO Locker
Wallpaper
Icons
Backgrounds
Indicator
Font

And, what version are you running? I'm on 2.75.1


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Okay -- what's underneath Themes Settings?
> That seems to be what's in place of the Visual Settings I see on mine....
> Under it is
> GO Locker
> ...


I don't have Visual Settings either - I'm on 2.51. It's tried to update a couple of times but it failed for some reason. There's nothing for changing icon size under any of my settings. Grids, yes, but not icon size.

I haven't been able to get the Rotating Wallpaper app to work either, it always shuts down when I try to open it. Ah well.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It appears I'm way behind. Mine is 2.3.9. How do I update?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

With wireless on and connected go to Preferences --> About GO Launcher EX --> Check Version
It should bring up a web page showing the latest version (2.75) with an install (or download - can't remember) button on it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When I click it it brings up check for updates, I click ok, it goes away and nothing happens.  Booo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SN--

Check your notifications to see if there's anything there downloading.

I feel better now, this version looks a lot different than the earlier one I had.  (I had deleted it from my device and reloaded it today, and the latest version was released on Friday.  I'm glad to hear that not everyone can find the icon setting, as I looked all over for a way to change it before.

I'm still not crazy about it...I kind of like the simplicity of the Fire's native launcher.  But I'm going to play with it some; at least I'll be familiar with it.

Betsy


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I downloaded from Get Jar today & have all the mentioned options. I don't think I got the latest version, but it's doing everything I want it to.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, sorry, I didn't think to specify what version I was working off of, I didn't realize they updated that often!  I have 2.70 so not quite the latest.  Maybe I should update but I'm almost afraid to since I have it working just peachy for my needs...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> I downloaded from Get Jar today & have all the mentioned options. I don't think I got the latest version, but it's doing everything I want it to.


Just curious--since you just downloaded it from GetJar (as I did), you should have the latest version.

Tap Menu > Preferences > About GO Launcher EX and see. Yours should say 2.75 under Check Version.

Betsy


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just checked, it's version 2.73. When did you download from Get Jar? I got it yesterday.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Since it wouldn't update, I ended up uninstalling GO Launcher EX and reinstalling the new version from Getjar.  Had to rebuild my pages but they're probably better organized now anyway. And it looks much better - clearer somehow. Maybe because the icons are bigger.

Now if I could just get the Rotating Wallpaper app to work - I'd love to have a less busy background.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I installed Rotating Wallpapers on my Fire yesterday. It took me awhile to gt it working but is all good now. I think there is a step missing from the instructions posted in the Amazon forum. For me, it ended up being that I did not select an Active Set. After creating a set you have to go into preferences & choose an Active Set. I also set the time to 1 minute. I've only seen a default wallpaper once since getting it set up & it was only there for about 5 seconds.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I uninstalled and reinstalled.  It installed version 2.7.3 then I was able to go to About Go Launcher and update to 2.7.5.  It is so much better.  I might actually like it and use it now.  Thank you.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> I installed Rotating Wallpapers on my Fire yesterday. It took me awhile to gt it working but is all good now. I think there is a step missing from the instructions posted in the Amazon forum. For me, it ended up being that I did not select an Active Set. After creating a set you have to go into preferences & choose an Active Set. I also set the time to 1 minute. I've only seen a default wallpaper once since getting it set up & it was only there for about 5 seconds.


My problem is that I can't open the Rotating Wallpaper app - I always get a "stopped unexpectedly - try again" message. I downloaded from the site that was in the Amazon forum, then I uninstalled and tried downloading from 1mobile.com. Same problem with both. Guess I'm meant to live with the Fire wallpaper - but the bigger icons with the updated GO Launcher help.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Meemo said:


> My problem is that I can't open the Rotating Wallpaper app - I always get a "stopped unexpectedly - try again" message. I downloaded from the site that was in the Amazon forum, then I uninstalled and tried downloading from 1mobile.com. Same problem with both. Guess I'm meant to live with the Fire wallpaper - but the bigger icons with the updated GO Launcher help.


I'm glad you are enjoying Go Launcher now! No idea what could be wrong with Rotating Wallpapers though...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> Just checked, it's version 2.73. When did you download from Get Jar? I got it yesterday.


The day I posted, let me look at my post....it was the 14th....The update was as of the 13th. And there's another version as of today, 2.75.1 that fixes something about GMail notifications "Cancel the function by log in to GMail account to get notification (Use GO Store to update notification please)



Betsy the Quilter said:


> SN--
> 
> Check your notifications to see if there's anything there downloading.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying Go Launcher now! No idea what could be wrong with Rotating Wallpapers though...


Oh I've loved GO Launcher since the get-go - noticed yesterday that I'd first gotten it on Nov 17 and have been running it to keep my apps organized since then. But it's nice to be able to see the icons more easily with my geezer eyes now that I can make them bigger.  And when I'm playing with it seriously (like I was yesterday getting them organized again) I just change the wallpaper, even though I know it won't stick.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Had an update notice today for GO Launcher EX, it's now at 2.76.  

I am loving the bigger icons from the last update, and I've figured out how to make folders for my apps now.  Maybe one day Amazon will let us change the wallpaper.


----------



## Denvertoad (Dec 11, 2011)

Direct link to download Go Launcher. Thanks for all the tips and tricks to all prior posters.

http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is doing this (using GO Launcher EX) considered rooting, or is that something cpmpletely different ?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Using Go Launcher is nothing more than installing an app.  
In a nutshell, rooting involves re-configuring the base operating system to allow different permissions to be used than the stock OS allows.
You Root to overcome limitations applied by the carrier or manufacturer.
This is NOT rooting.


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> Using Go Launcher is nothing more than installing an app.
> In a nutshell, rooting involves re-configuring the base operating system to allow different permissions to be used than the stock OS allows.
> You Root to overcome limitations applied by the carrier or manufacturer.
> This is NOT rooting.


Thanks Tip ! I've been avoiding Go Launcher Ex.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the rotating wallpaper app has been removed from the Amazon market. I went to download it the other day for my phone, and it's gone (or else I just can't find the darned thing!).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it was ever in the Amazon Market, was it? There was a link in the Amazon discussion board message, at least that's where I got it (but the app didn't work for me - wouldn't install).

It's available in the 1mobile store, though. http://www.1mobile.com/rotating-wallpaper-139882.html

Might have to try it again...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It must have been very briefly in the Amazon market because I have it. . .but I think it might be marked as not compatible with the Fire.


edit:  nevery mind; you're talking about the wallpaper thing -- I thought you meant the go Launcher. . . .I'll go back to work now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I really love having that rotating wallpaper app, right now I have 10 or so Hubble telescope-type photos that are rotating, the ones I resized quickly when I first put the app on.  I need to (add to the to-do list to) find and add more, most of the space photos I have access to for my desktop rotating wallpaper are widescreen and don't resize well for the 'square' size needed for this app (as outlined in the instructions mentioned by Malweth upthread).

But it sure is pretty seeing the Andromeda Galaxy or a freaky cool filtered shot of the Sun and its flares and sun spots on the Fire....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried downloading again last night from 1mobile - Rotating Wallpaper and my Fire just don't play well together.  It's okay though, now that I've been able to make my icons bigger they don't get so "lost" against the Fire's wallpapers.  There's a couple of GO Launcher wallpapers I'd love to use, though, if they'd just stick.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Too weird.  Is the problem still (as I recall) that the app won't even open?  (As opposed to not getting the wallpapers to set up right.)  Dunno how to fix that, unfortunately.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - it "stops unexpectedly" whenever I try to open it.  I'd say maybe Amazon will let us install our own wallpapers, but it's 3 generations now that we've been waiting for that...  No worries though - I'm happy with the updated Go Launcher & bigger icons.


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

I was wondering if you all could help me? When I try to download Go Launcher EX (I just got a KindleFire ^.^) it says that the app is unavailable for Kindle Fire? Here's a link of what I'm seeing: http://www.amazon.com/3G-CN-GO-Launcher-EX/dp/B004US4K2C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1327774298&sr=1-1

I really want this software, how can I download it? If you can help me, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## riveroflight (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how to adjust the Icon size in go launcher? I tried everywhere to look for it but I can't find it! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Try this link, the one posted earlier didn't work for me either.

http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Try this link, the one posted earlier didn't work for me either.
> 
> http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/


Which Beta version do I download, 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't get a beta version - get the 2.76 - that's the most recent "stable" version.  Beta's still testing.  2.76 is what I updated to a couple of weeks ago.  And the easiest way is to download it to the Fire itself.


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I wouldn't get a beta version - get the 2.76 - that's the most recent "stable" version. Beta's still testing. 2.76 is what I updated to a couple of weeks ago. And the easiest way is to download it to the Fire itself.


Could you post a link please?  Thank you much!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

schuttziejr said:


> Could you post a link please?  Thank you much!


It's at that same link - http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/

Just look below the Beta versions at the top. Look for 2012 01 17 and in that section Download v2.76 : please click here

Get the first one, not the ones below it that are also beta versions.


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Thank you! Finally got it


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

In v. 2.76, go to Visual Settings > Icons > Icon size


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha - answered your other thread before I saw this one.   Oh well, the tip about getjar is still a good one for you to know as an alternate site for getting apps.


----------



## riveroflight (Jan 1, 2012)

In the settings on the kindle launcher? I can't find it on the kindle launcher.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merging this with the other Go Launcher question thread, sorry for any confusion...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

riveroflight said:


> In the settings on the kindle launcher? I can't find it on the kindle launcher.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Well, no, the settings in Go Launcher. Oh, make sure you go into Preferences first in Go Launcher....sorry!


----------



## Ambrose007 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have my fire running Go Launcher EX, and was wondering if anybody know why it will not allow me to add folders or shortcuts to my home screens?

B.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ambrose, I've merged your question with the existing thread for GO Launcher. . .you might find the answer earlier in the thread, or just give it a bit and one of the folks who use it will happen along and help if they can!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ambrose007 said:


> I have my fire running Go Launcher EX, and was wondering if anybody know why it will not allow me to add folders or shortcuts to my home screens?
> 
> B.


What version are you running? I couldn't make folders until I updated to 2.76. (And when I was checking the version just now I saw that there's another update that I just downloaded.)


----------



## Ambrose007 (Feb 2, 2012)

Running 2.77 when I tap and hold the option comes up but when you tap nothing happens for folder or shortcut


----------



## Ambrose007 (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay so found the answer to creating folders....drag any two icon onto each other and they create a folder......still in search of a shortcut


B.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ambrose007 said:


> Okay so found the answer to creating folders....drag any two icon onto each other and they create a folder......still in search of a shortcut
> 
> B.


I hope somebody has the answer for shortcuts! I've tried to create them & nothing happens.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only thing I've figured out on shortcuts is as follows (and I've only done it with some docs and pdfs and this is how I did it -- YMMV and there certainly may be other ways to do this.):

Put the ES File Explorer app on the screen you want the shortcut on.
Open ES File Explorer
Navigate to the Documents folder.
Long press on the Doc you want a shortcut for and select SHORTCUT from the pop up menu.
It will place a shortcut on the Go Launcher Screen you launched ES File Explorer from with an appropriate icon and the file name (you can then rename the shortcut if you wish).

I have tried putting on shortcuts this way for things other than docs (books for example) but they do not work because the shortcuts are not associated with the required applications.


----------



## Betty Boop (Feb 2, 2012)

folks, after reading all your great information on the Go Launcher, I was excited and tried to download it.  However, I have been unable to download on to my Fire.  Amazon indicates that Go Launcher is no longer available for the Kindle from thier AppStore.  So based on input in this thread, I went to the web browser and went to m.getjar.com and downloaded getjar so that I can download Go Launcher from them.  But after thinking I had downloaded getjar, the Fire gives me an error that incates that this application install is blocked for security reasons for applications not obtained from the Amazon appStore.

So what do I need to do to load the app on the Fire? Is there something I should be doing??  I already went into notification and said to allow install from other sources, but that did not do anything for me...

Betty


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Betty, go to the little gear icon. Tap it, then More, then Device. Make sure "Allow applications from unknown sources" says yes. Right now your Fire is set do that you can only download from Amazon.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betty, have you tried downloading it directly from the GO Launcher website? http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/

I'm not sure why it would be blocked - I just downloaded a couple of updates from Getjar to my Fire tonight - I know there was an update for GO Launcher (to version 2.77), can't remember whether that was from Getjar or direct from the website, though (short attention span here!).

Since you've already enabled loading unknown apps, I'm not sure what the problem could be. Hopefully loading it direct from the website will help, though.


----------



## Betty Boop (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long to respond... I had lost this thread into to black hole of threads.... I wish we could subscribe to the threads, it would make it so much easier finding you guys again...

But anyway, I was able to download by going straight to the website.... so I am thrilled...it looks great.  Now I just need to go back and re-read all the great information you guys have been giving out, so that I can get the Fire situated with all the icons..... I will be back with more questions, I am sure!!  You guys are awesome.... thank you for helping me load this app.,

Betty


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can subscribe to a thread, Betty.  In the upper right just above the top post on any page of a thread, click on "Notify" and  you'll get notifications of new posts to a thread. 

Glad to hear you got GO Launcher downloaded, now have fun customizing it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The other thing you can do (rather than subscribe) is to click on "> Show new replies to your posts." - which is right by your avatar up at the top left, under "Hello Betty Boop".  Took me a while to find that when I first started posting here, but now it's the first thing I click on.  It just shows any of the threads you've posted to, click on the little "New" icon by the subject line and it takes you to the first new post since you last checked.


----------



## Betty Boop (Feb 2, 2012)

Steph H said:


> You can subscribe to a thread, Betty. In the upper right just above the top post on any page of a thread, click on "Notify" and you'll get notifications of new posts to a thread.
> 
> Glad to hear you got GO Launcher downloaded, now have fun customizing it!


Yes, I had been clicking Notify, but today was the first time any message from KindleBoards appeared in my email. So that does make it easy, but as I understand, there are too many notifications out there and so I was told on another thread that I you won't always get email notification even if I clicked on "notify", and while I have been posting for about 2 weeks, last night was the first email I received.

But on the Go Launcher.... I don't even know where to begin...LOL I am so excited to have it.... so I just need now to have some fun without the fear of messing it up.... I certainly have a great resource in you guys to clean me up and set me straight again....LOL Thank you so much.

Betty


----------

